# Television help



## mark092974 (Jun 12, 2012)

Good Evening,

I apologize if this has been covered elsewhere but I searched without much luck. We are converting our basement into a play area for our kids. We've hung a tv on the wall but here is our dilemma. We don't have the ability to get cable in our basement without an expensive hookup that would require drilling. The cable company has been out and there is no line (even though the guy we bought it from put something in that looks like a cable jack that ultimately leads to nowhere), we've looked at the wireless options and the feedback we received was that due to plaster walls and the crawl space the signal would be too weak. any suggestions?
thanks


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Run the coax along the top of the wall and ceiling, and paint it the same color as the wall. done like that all of the time. Or run in either conduit, or panduit, if you want to protect it a little. The choice is yours.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

How far from the TV is the nearest cable? You managed to hang a TV on the wall .... put your mind to it and you'll be able to do this.


----------



## awd (Sep 4, 2012)

your cable should/probably come in from the basement.... track it down, go outside the house and find where tje cable come in ?


----------

